# application payante télécharger sur mon itouch



## zabel237 (24 Novembre 2009)

a partir de mon ipod touch j ai acheté dans apple store l,application payante ad msn. une fois que j,ai payé cette application est-ce que je suis auss facturer lorsque je l'utilise ensuite. car les contact recoivent un message comme quoi ceci peu couter des frais a  celui qui envois le msn ???
est-ce que cette avis est juste pour ceux qui  l utilise via iphone ? et rien ne me sera facturer en supplément vu que j utilise ma connection internet wifi personnele de la maison ??

merci de me rassurer


----------



## Macuserman (30 Novembre 2009)

Utiliser une application payante ne génère pas de coûts par la suite, sauf si elle tire partie de données DATA (EDGE, 3G). Là, si ton forfait iPhone n'est pas ajusté (Internet illimité) alors oui ça te coûtera de l'argent, mais en WiFi, non&#8230;


----------

